# mit total unbekannter virus oder trojaner... BITTE UM HILFE!



## SirJay (24 November 2006)

Hallo an Alle!

Ich bin hier ganz neu und habe seid heute ein Problem mit meinem Rechner. Unten rechts bei der Uhr, in SystemTray-Bereich ist ein blinkendes Ausrufezeichen aufgetaucht "Critical System Errors!". Immer in gleichen Zeitabständen kommt da auch so eine Meldung-Sprechblaße, dass mein System infiziert sei und sowas... Alles auf Englisch...

ScreenShot:
[Siehe unten]

Wenn ich mit linker oder rechter Maustaste draufklicke, dann kommt folgende Seite automatisch:

ht*p://www.virusbursters.com/?aff=334"]http://www.virusbursters.com/?aff=334 



SirJay

_[Bild eingebunden und externen Link entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2006)

*AW: mit total unbekannter virus oder trojaner... BITTE UM HILFE!*

Du kannst das log bei hijackthis.de automatisch prüfen lassen. Kommt aber nicht viel dabei raus (sinnvoller wäre es, noch einmal ein hijackthis-Log zu machen, *nachdem Du alle Programme geschlossen hast, die Du nicht unbedingt gerade brauchst*. Sonst ist das log unleserlich... (zählt alle Programme auf, die nicht bekannt sind oder meckert, wenn "ungefährliche" Dateien an "seltsamen" Orten stehen)

schau mal, ob Du hier was findest.
Passende Frage: Did you download any unknown video codecs lately?
Frag doch mal die Firma hinter virusbursters nach ihrem Werber mit der obigen ID.


----------



## SirJay (24 November 2006)

*AW: mit total unbekannter virus oder trojaner... BITTE UM HILFE!*

Hallo!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Durch deine Google-Suche bin ich auf die Lösung gestoßen! Vielen vielen Dank! :respekt: :thumb: 

Wie gesagt, ich hatte ja keine Ahnung, wonach ich suchen sollte.

Also direkt zur Lösung hat mir das hier geholfen:

SmitfraudFix

Naja, ich hätte schon beihnahe meinen PC an die Wand geknallt! :machkaputt:

Aber zum Glück konnte ich mit deiner Hilfe den Schädling endlich :bang: !!!


Nochmals vielen Dank!

SirJay


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 November 2006)

*AW: mit total unbekannter virus oder trojaner... BITTE UM HILFE!*

apropos...
http://siri.geekstogo.com/SmitfraudFix_De.php


----------

